# Looking for a hander possibly



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a male who I would like to show or have shown in a German Conformation show that is going to be in the Atlanta area in April, 2011. I have shown my own dogs in the past(other breeds) and shown a couple of dogs in a Koering. Anyway, I really have no experience showing in this type of show so thought it would be a good idea to find a handler. The dog will be 18mos old at the time of the show so will be in a youth male class. 
Any suggestions would be appreciated,
Here is his pedigree if it matters 

Ankormann von der Wolfenbach - German shepherd dog

edit-ok I can't edit the subject line LOL. It is supposed to be *handler*!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

There are a ton of clubs in the ATL, both USA and WDA, with show handlers. Contact the show clubs 1st.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Annette,
I left a message on the other forum for you....


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

